# OK for baby to sleep on side while co-sleeping?



## D_McG (Jun 12, 2006)

DH is worried about this but I am sure I read somewhere that it was OK. Our 6 week old manages to flip himself so that he is on his side facing me while we sleep. Very cute really. I keep putting him back on his back but he gets his grumpy face and puts all his might into facing me again.

I really don't know what to do if it's *not* safe... but I guess I am looking for reassurance that it is.

Thanks!


----------



## BeeandOwlsMum (Jul 11, 2002)

My 12 week old has been sleeping on her side- usually with her face buried in my boob for the past 5 weeks or so. She can move her head away from me if she needs to. If your DS is getting himself on his side I would imagine it is okay.


----------



## ACsMom (Apr 21, 2006)

Mine has always done that! At first it made me nervous but I read somewhere that it's okay, so I left it alone - we never had a problem.


----------



## angelpie545 (Feb 23, 2005)

Both my kids slept this way. It's the easiest position to faciliate nursing and quite frankly was most comfortable!


----------



## D_McG (Jun 12, 2006)

Thank you!


----------



## Minoh (Jan 19, 2006)

Yup, we have a side sleeper, too! I wouldn't worry about it.


----------



## DancingOtter (Nov 8, 2005)

If they put themselves there, it's usually fine. Particularly if you're cosleeping!


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

Sure! No worries!


----------



## georgia (Jan 12, 2003)

All three of mine did this







, and they are now 6.5, almost 4, and 22 mo.

Grumpy face b/c it's hard to nurse on his back


----------



## shoefairy3 (Jun 15, 2006)

I just read an article talking about side sleeping not being safe for baby, unless they do it all the time. Somehting aobut if it is parent introduced when they are used to being on their backs, that is when it is not safe. But it sounds like your baby prefers his side, so you should be ok


----------



## Mamato2and2 (Apr 7, 2006)

All the "experts" about sleeping always change their stories. When my oldest was born, you were supposed to put them on their backs and when my next one was born you were supposed to put them on their bellies (or maybe it was vice versa ?!) And then I remember at one point seeing one of these little wedge like things that were made to keep babies sleeping on their sides. Anyway, my point is that this is just one more unneccesary thing for parents to worry about and feel like they need the experts to tell them what is best for their children. It seems like whatever you and baby are most comfortable with should be the "best" for your baby.


----------



## D_McG (Jun 12, 2006)

Very true about the constant change in guidelines. I am trying to just trust my instincts but it's surprisingly hard in a world where so many people place blind trust in their pediatricians!

Anyway - thanks for the input!


----------



## Heart.Revolution (Apr 30, 2004)

My son likes to sleep on his side as well. Sometimes when he is tired and laying on his back, all i have to do is flip him on his side and he will instantly fall asleep.


----------



## PrettyBird (Jun 19, 2005)

My ten day old DD does this and has since we brought her home! She hates being flat on her back. It is so easy to nurse her this way too. I'm not worried at all. Next thing the sleep "experts" will start saying babies need to be upside down


----------



## reezley (May 27, 2006)

My now-20-month-old ds was always a side sleeper. He just didn't seem comfortable very long on his back - I have a feeling it was mild reflux or something. He slept much better when I just left him on his side after nursing, or put him on his side if I moved him after he went to sleep. We were worried about it too, but read at the time that although it's the not very best way, it's not bad.


----------



## mackenziesmama (May 24, 2005)

Nothing new to add, just throwing in that both of mine slept on their sides, and as one pp said, usually with their heads burried in my boobs. No problems. As I type this, dd is laying on her side, head burried in my side.


----------



## punchy (May 26, 2006)

my 18 month old has slept like this since she was wee, too, and soon after went onto her stomach. eventually, after many sleepless nights with my hand on her back to feel her breathing, i just started putting her on her belly to start with, and during the day we'd practice turning from side to back and belly. by now we are usually intwined in some unfathomable position her mouth never far from the nip! don't worry about a thing, she know what's most comfortable for her, but if anyone know how to keep a babe vertical in the bed shout it out; I don't know how many times i've just given in and slept horizantal with feet dangling...but i digress...


----------



## punchy (May 26, 2006)

my 18 month old has slept like this since she was wee, too, and soon after went onto her stomach. eventually, after many sleepless nights with my hand on her back to feel her breathing, i just started putting her on her belly to start with, and during the day we'd practice turning from side to back and belly. by now we are usually intwined in some unfathomable position--her mouth never far from the nip! don't worry about a thing, she knows what's most comfortable for her, but if anyone knows how to keep a babe vertical in the bed shout it out; I don't know how many times i've just given in and slept horizantally with my feet dangling...but i digress...


----------



## ladyslipper (Apr 21, 2006)

My daughter has slept this way from day one. She eats then falls asleep in the side position. She seems much more comfortable on her side then on her back. SHe also likes being on her stomach. I like her on her side because when we wake up were able to stare at each other.


----------



## ima062002 (Mar 23, 2004)

McKenna in his sleep studies showed that both moms and babies tend to face each other once asleep. So this is quite natural what your baby is doing. Don't worry.


----------



## osburnsa (May 29, 2005)

My youngest did this as well. She couldn't sleep on her back. It was as if she felt too insecure. She would find her way to her side and sleep soundly. I remember when my oldest was born I was told to position her on her side as the preferred position, and on her back as the next best thing. It's always changing. I think, based on the number of mamas here whose babes have slept on their sides, that it should be fine.


----------



## Oceanone (Oct 24, 2002)

http://www.naturalparenting.com.au/i...ash=a79f357513

My co-sleeping babes both slept on their sides. If I wanted some space to stretch I would pop my dd onto the other side of the bed on her back. (We had two queens pushed together with the baby and I in one).


----------



## tropicalmom (Nov 17, 2005)

Same here. Dd has loved to sleep on the side from the beginning. Now that she's almost 3mos, she'll fall asleep on the side and later stretch out on back with arms up.


----------



## anjie (Jul 8, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *D_McG*
DH is worried about this but I am sure I read somewhere that it was OK. Our 6 week old manages to flip himself so that he is on his side facing me while we sleep. Very cute really. I keep putting him back on his back but he gets his grumpy face and puts all his might into facing me again.

I really don't know what to do if it's *not* safe... but I guess I am looking for reassurance that it is.

Thanks!

My son (who is now 2) slept on his side from the moment he was born. He slept on his side while brand new and in bed with us and still does. I think if your baby is nursing while you lay in bed then perhaps he just enjoys the side sleeping because it is closest to you. Some kids just don't like their backs. Mine hated it and never got any sleep because of that free-falling feeling. I just basically said forget what all of the PROFESSIONALS say and do what feels right for baby. Once I moved him on his side and belly, the kid slept for 5-6 hours. If you co-sleep and the baby is happy on his side then let him be. He will soon be able to roll around every which way!


----------

